# 2021 Morels



## motoro (Mar 24, 2014)

Found a few this morning.


----------



## moresporesporfavor (Apr 2, 2018)

Nice finds!


----------



## WillyFindEm (Mar 6, 2018)

Good finds Motoro! Were those patched up in a known spot for you or randoms here and there?


----------



## motoro (Mar 24, 2014)

WillyFindEm said:


> Good finds Motoro! Were those patched up in a known spot for you or randoms here and there?
> [/QUOTE. ]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## littersifter (Mar 23, 2021)

This is exciting! I'm about 30 min northwest of Nashville and haven't found any yet.


----------

